# British Rail train problems



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought a great-looking n scale British Rail locomotive at the monthly Midwest train fest but was very disappointed when I got home to find it doesn't work. I should have tried it out on the try-out track at the fest. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas. When I turn on the power it does nothing. But, if I switch the direction of the current a couple of times it goes off and running for about a foot of track then stops. 

Could there a voltage conversion problem? Or, as an electrical engineer friend opined over brunch, is it just "broke"?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Should be just a clean and lube...you never know how long it's beeh sitting or in what temperature extremes...


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Should be just a clean and lube...you never know how long it's beeh sitting or in what temperature extremes...


I'll give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

BraytoChicago said:


> I'll give that a try. Thanks.


Well, I took it apart twice - and to my great surprise was able to put it back together twice. But despite cleaning and lubing, it is kaput. ...RIP BR train


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Stick it in a box and send it to shay or Me and well see if we can pull it out of the grave!


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Stick it in a box and send it to shay or Me and well see if we can pull it out of the grave!


I just might do that! Thanks!


----------

